# Happy 4th All!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No one blow off any fingers with fire works!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aw you picture didn't show up! I'll try not to have any fingers blown this year... went to set a few off left over from last year last night...boy it was a mistake..the bottom blew out of it and it tipped over blowing fireballs at my house! Eeek!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww it shows up for me  its a cute picture too. QQ Yeah don't blow anything off girly lol.


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy 4th yall. Hope everybody has a good time. we've been cooking sine early this morning for a bbq next time i'll order pizza! lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

happy 4th everyone!
i still dont know what im doing...
sad i know!!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy 4th everyone, hope you guys and gals have a safe one.

:cheers:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Happy 4th to all, My brother surprised me... he came all the way from Kentucky to take me out to eat


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Happy 4th of July...to my gopitpull.com fam


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Happy 4th, IM STUFFED!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy 4th! My 23rd Birthday was the 2nd and we are celebrating with a bbq tomorrow night. So it's been a celebration all weekend. 

Poor Helena is so scared of fireworks, she will be hiding in her crate. She didn't even want to go out to potty.

We live directly across the street from the major fireworks show here in Tulsa OK right on the Arkansas river.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

too late!!!!!
lol jk


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Our fireworks got canceled! I don't know if it was the storm blowing in, or I heard there was some sort of accident... sucks!


----------

